# Belt tensioner



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Trying to find a belt tensioner for a 1999 Chevy K3500 with the 7.4L engine (454). Problem is it has California emissions (has an air smog pump). Napa can't find a tensioner w/the Cal emissions. Local dealer says the tensioner has been discontinued. Local repair shop found one (AC part #10237275) but was out of stock with no timetable. Used parts in my area don't have any with Cal. emissions.

Tensioner bolts to the motor in two spots. Is a triangle shaped base with round spring and arm attached to that.

Could use some help locating a tensioner or a recommendation for a good used parts store that might have vehicles with Cal emissions. Thanks.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Did some more searching after I posted. Found a recent thread on gmtrucks.com that concluded that they are just not available. The thread did lead me to a e-bay listing for a replacement but not sure what to think about it. Sounds like I might not have a choice.

I hesitate to even open this topic, but... Has anyone removed the Cal emission on a motor/vehicle similar to mine?


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't any experience with Cal emissions but you might search fullsizechevy.Com someone on there might know. You might have to join the forum and post the question.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Do you need the whole tensioner? You can just replace the pulley if it is bad.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Pulley is good still. Tensioner is bad.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What is wrong with the one on eBay?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is link to replacement that I found on eBay.http://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-10237275-BELT-TENSIONER-REPLACEMENT-/321662191024?hash=item4ae48f85b0&vxp=mtr

Will probably try this unless I find something different. I question the alignment and stability.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They've sold 58 and have 100% feedback, probably a good piece......


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

100% feedback but only been selling them since January 2015. I worry about how it will hold up over time. The little tab extension looks light compared to the machined base of the tensioner.

Time will tell cause that looks like about my best option (did read about others using a different tensioner and cutting out the bolt holes and using large washers to make it work).


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Pretty sad we can't even find parts for vehicles made in 1999. Makes me worry for the future.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gerkendave said:


> Pretty sad we can't even find parts for vehicles made in 1999. Makes me worry for the future.


I agree, but it IS CA regs......complicates the process....guess that's typical


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Just like buying a Foton or Belarus. Buy a foreign piece of equipment gotta look at parts availability first. As far as I am concerned CA isn't any less foreign than Russia or China. Definitely not part of the lower 47.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am pretty sure I have yet to see a product that isn't known to cause cancer in California.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JMT said:


> Here is link to replacement that I found on eBay.http://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-10237275-BELT-TENSIONER-REPLACEMENT-/321662191024?hash=item4ae48f85b0&vxp=mtr
> 
> Will probably try this unless I find something different. I question the alignment and stability.


Least supposedly its made in Canada, if it was China I'd run the other way.

Wife had a car that would throw the s belt once in awhile, had a brand new from Napa belt tensioner that her Dad had put on, I replaced that with a different brand and end of problems.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it...

My brother buys about 90% of his parts on Ebay now... much cheaper than the auto parts stores and usually the exact same part.

These modern vehicles have me looking REAL serious at just getting me a 78 Chevy pickup and keep rebuilding the thing until I'm dead...

When you can't get parts for a 10 year old vehicle but can for a 40 year old one, it's just plain stupid. Course the companies are doing this INTENTIONALLY-- "planned obsolescence"... just quit selling the parts that you HAVE to have to keep it running, and eventually you're left with a lawn ornament that is completely worthless for lack of a $1.98 part... Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy and wanna just run down there and write a $60,000 check or sign a note for a new truck, don't it??

They've got the attitude of "F--- the customer"... and I'm RAPIDLY getting the attitude of "No, F--- THEM!"

Later! OL JR 

PS... your other option is get it from a junkyard if you can...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Does this look like your part?

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Dorman/A-fs-C_Belt_Tensioner_Pulley/RB34174.html


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Thorim said:


> Does this look like your part?
> 
> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Dorman/A-fs-C_Belt_Tensioner_Pulley/RB34174.html


Nope. That's not it.

Found this website/dealer that looks like it may have one in stock, but few details look a little fishy. Mostly the reviews, all 5 star all logged at 12 o'clock on the dot. http://parts.royaloakschevy.com/cart.aspx

Anyone in Kentucky know of Royal Oaks Chevy in Paducah?

How about this "thwate" security that is listed on the website? Is that legit?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe search junk yards in California? they have have part search request form and I got as far as some really specific questions that you could answer better then I could hope that helps.

http://www.usedpartscentral.com/search_california.htm


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JMT said:


> Nope. That's not it.
> Found this website/dealer that looks like it may have one in stock, but few details look a little fishy. Mostly the reviews, all 5 star all logged at 12 o'clock on the dot. http://parts.royaloakschevy.com/cart.aspx
> Anyone in Kentucky know of Royal Oaks Chevy in Paducah?
> How about this "thwate" security that is listed on the website? Is that legit?


I would call them first.....number is on the website and they take PayPal....


----------

